# mul - jaki??

## pkrzykowski

Jakiego uzywacie (jesli uzywacie) klienta?? Ktoregos z net-p2p ?? Dopiero zaczynam sie bawic i czekam na cenne rady...  :Wink: 

P.

----------

## no4b

Ja na przyklad rzadnego :]

----------

## CyriC

Ja uzywam xMule, domyslam sie ze wszyscy beda Ci polecac mldonkey, ale u mnie poprostu on nie dziala tak jak nalezy.

----------

## szaman

 *CyriC wrote:*   

> Ja uzywam xMule, domyslam sie ze wszyscy beda Ci polecac mldonkey, ale u mnie poprostu on nie dziala tak jak nalezy.

 

co przez to rozumiesz?

----------

## CyriC

Powiem tak: polecam i uzywalbym mldonkey jakbym mogl  :Smile:  A skoro nie moge to z braku laku korzystam z xmule  :Smile: 

----------

## zytek

mldonkey, odpalony na serwerze 24/7 =)

może nie jest jakiś ładny, klikalny i w ogóle kolorowy - ale robi swoje. i to cholernie dobrze  :Smile: 

----------

## Prompty

Mldonkey ( mul + BT +~ soulseek ) 

nie w pelni funkcjonalny z powodu firewall'a

----------

## jodri

Ja polecam Bittorrenta. Jest w drzewie portage instaluje sie go wiec banalnie:

```
 emerge bittorrent 

```

 Do tego stronkahttp://suprnova.org/

Bittorrenta uzywa sie bardzo prosto: wystarczy ze skojarzysz 

```
btcdownloadgui.py 
```

 z plikami torrent i juz  :Smile:  Proste i latwe.

Jeszcze stronka o torrencie po polsku: http://torrent.er.pl/

Oprocz tego pobaw sie DC, naprwde niezle chodzi.

Jodri

[/code]

----------

## filipniewski

Ja też polecam Ci dcgui-qt (jest naprawde dobre).

Fajnie że mozna przeszukiwać wszystkie huby z publicznej listy i ściagac jeden plik z paru żródel    :Smile: 

----------

## Prompty

jodri ---> 

male pytanko ... dobrze ci dziala bittorrent ? tzn musiales mu udostepnic porty i cos jeszcze ? a przy okazji jakie porty mu otworzyles  :Smile: 

----------

## jodri

Nie otwieralem mu zdnych portow. Mam swego kompa za masquarda i w przeciwienstwie do takiego mula nic nie trzeb kombinowac z portami. Klikasz na linka ze stronki i juz sie sciaga. Tranfery mam rozne od 1 kb/s przy plikach rzadko spotykanych do ok 100 kb/s. Wada bittorenta : od Ciebie tez zassysaja, czesto sie zdarza ze wiecej od ciebie pobieraja niz ty zaciagasz. 

Mimo wszytko i tak warto tym sciagac.

Jodri

----------

## meteo

ja tez byc moze zaczne sie p2p troche bawic, mam wiec pytania:

czy jest jakis TEKSTOWY (np. ncurses) klient?

czy mozna bezposrednio w takim programiku ustawic limit przepustowosci in/out? (pamietam, ze kiedys w KaAzA mozna bylo)

----------

## szaman

 *meteo wrote:*   

> ja tez byc moze zaczne sie p2p troche bawic, mam wiec pytania:
> 
> czy jest jakis TEKSTOWY (np. ncurses) klient?
> 
> czy mozna bezposrednio w takim programiku ustawic limit przepustowosci in/out? (pamietam, ze kiedys w KaAzA mozna bylo)

 

odpowiedź na oba pytania: mldonkey

----------

## meteo

thx, zaraz zapuszczam emerge'a   :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

ja sobe jakis czas uzywalem amul`a , ale mldonkey to jest to  :Wink: 

----------

## pkrzykowski

Panowie, jaki tlok!! :Wink:  Chyba poruszylem temat dla wielu wazniejszy niz kompilacja jadra czy tez bezpieczenstwo... :Wink: 

Bardzo wszystkim dziekuje. Przeczytalem wszystkie posty z nalezna im uwaga.

Na razie korzystam z xmule, a po przeczytaniu postow sproboje mldonkey'a. Nie sciagam duzo (na gry szkoda mi czasu - choc czasem... :Wink: ), a na filmy nie mam...), czasem jakas muza, czy cos... Po prostu chcialem zobaczyc o co tyle halasu...  :Wink: 

Anyway, widze ze sami fachowcy, wiec mam nadzieje na support.

Pozdro

Pawel

----------

